# need nelp: to live in canada



## sniper (May 4, 2008)

Hi, im new here and im from the Philippines. My family is planning to migrate in Canada ( no definite place yet) but im uncertain if my family of 5 members could live a decent life there. I have a wife, a pharmacist and three daughters aged 2,5 and 9 years of age. Im an electrical engineer but my work is in the telecommunications industry for 13 years already. I dont know yet how much i could earn working there in the telecoms industry. Could someone there in canada provide me information on the monthly expenses on the following:
house rental,electricity,water,groceries,internet service,telephone. I would also like to know what are the insurances i have to pay. Also how much would it cost me to bring my kids to school.
Pls include expenses that i missed to include.

For a family of five how much should be the total income per month to have a decent life there?

Thanks in advance...

We are also thinking the possibilities in New Zealand...


----------



## divastarz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Kabayan! 
Which part of Canada are you planning to settle??? Here in Toronto is quite expensive. Although, your job qualifications are quite good but, it is just pure luck if you can find your job easily. I have some friends that are already here and they have to go back to school to upgrade themselves. I am not trying to discourage you but, ... you can be lucky! 

The school education here is free. You don't have to pay any single cent even the Catholic schools. But, if you would like your children to go to a private school, I believe it is about $5,000-$1,0000 annually??? I am not so sure the exact figures. That is just for primary. 

In terms of expenses, the housing rental is about $1,200 depending on how many bedrooms and how big the house, you are looking for. It is almost the same if you rent the apartment except that you don't have to pay for the utilities like when you in a house.
The Water is about $150.00 every 3 months depending on how much you use. 
The Hydro is about $200/month and it goes up during winter months because you have to use a lot of heat most especially when it is about -30 degrees celcius outside. 
Food/groceries are quite cheaper here compared to the Phils. Like the 10lbs. rice is about $10.00 and chicken is about $1.29/lbs. Vegetables and fruits are much cheaper.

The basic internet connection like high speed starts from $20/month and telephone is $30/month without long distance to the Phils!

I'm not sure whether is the life insurance you are talking about! But, it depending on how much you want on your coverage. You can get $50/mo. and up. Try to check some websites. 

Also,you have to remember, that after 3 months that you arrived here in Canada you will get the full medical coverage. We call it OHIP in Ontario (Ontario Health & Insurance Plan). We pay higher taxes here that is why we don't pay when we go to see the doctor or even to be admitted in the hospital. Everything is covered by the government.
Your children will get some child benefits too depending on your salary. 
Here in Ontario, we pay 13% tax on almost anything. The cost of living here in Toronto is quite high. Some provinces are different!

Try to consider some options! 

Good luck to you and your family!!


----------



## sniper (May 4, 2008)

Bro Divastarz, 

Tnx for the valuable information.Im glad i have a kababayan answering my queries. Having a job there is one of my biggest problem since i have to spot yet available jobs when i arrive and i know its not easy finding jobs specially that im still new to the place.

Someone has told me to consider Alberta. Is Alberta nice place to live considering job vacancies on my field of work and raising a family? How about its cost of living? What other place can you suggest? 

BTW does canada has age limits when you apply for jobs? Im 43 yrs old already and im afraid its a hindrance. My wife is 33.

Kabayan, from where in the Philippines are you?
Me, Im in Cebu.

Regards


----------



## divastarz (Mar 18, 2008)

sniper said:


> Bro Divastarz,
> 
> Tnx for the valuable information.Im glad i have a kababayan answering my queries. Having a job there is one of my biggest problem since i have to spot yet available jobs when i arrive and i know its not easy finding jobs specially that im still new to the place.
> 
> ...


Hello!
Yes Kabayan I am from Laguna!

You might be better to consider Alberta. Right now, their economy is way much better than Toronto. In fact, some Toronotonians are moving there. Maybe you have better chances there than here. I am not sure about the cost of living in Alberta. They might have lower taxes than Toronto. You can check on that one. 
I don't think they have the age limit when it comes to applying for a job. Here in Canada, we have the law that you cannot be discrimanated in terms of your age, colour/race and religion. As long as you can work even after 65 years old.

I hope this can be of great help!

Good luck!


----------

